# Boxing day deals



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I thought it might be a good idea to start a thread for any good boxing day deals that may not otherwise be known.

I picked up some Sennheiser 598 headphones on Amazon.ca for $113.00 (regular around $400). Any other bargains out there?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cosmo in richmond hill had some, walters in london is "blowing out everything", not sure who else is doing what.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Got a pair of Skull Candy headphones for the kids (MSRP $55) for $5 at Music Pro in Barrie. I actually bought the same pair for myself a few months back (for $27.50). They weren't bad at all. I just found the ON ear design tended to cause slight pain in all the little bones etc in my ears after a couple hours with them on and decided to get myself some OVER ear headphones instead.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Avenue Guitars in Edmonton is having a 25% off new items sale until Dec 31st. I'm actually tempted to go and check it out.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I was hoping that Tapestry had an online code or something? I haven't had a chance to venture out of the house yet.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Ughhhhh, I hate that you know that I'm jonesin' for an SG. HAHA


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sorry twrc!

Damn phone!!!

Stopped by walters, got a screamin deal on a boss dd3. Tuner, clean boost and power and board #2 will be a go!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been called / treated worse. 



Budda said:


> Sorry twrc!
> 
> Damn phone!!!
> 
> Stopped by walters, got a screamin deal on a boss dd3. Tuner, clean boost and power and board #2 will be a go!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just picked up one of these. This ad is from Amazon.ca but I ordered it from Amazon.com since it was about $25.00 less including the exchange. It was only $56.00 including shipping.












​*Pyle-Pro PDWM2500 Dual VHF Wireless Microphone System*
​_




*Professional Dual VHF System - 2 Handheld Microphones Included - Operation Range: Up To 240-Feet*
*Power On/Off Switch - Mute Switch -Power and Low Battery LED Indicators - Dual RF Indicators - Dual AF Level Meters - Dual Volume Controls*
*1/4-Inch Individual and Mixed Output - Frequency range: VHF 160-270MHz*
*2 x 9V Batteries and 1/4-Inch Audio Cable Included*
*Dimensions: 1.5-InchH x 7.75-InchW x 5.30-InchD*

_​


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TWRC said:


> Ughhhhh, I hate that you know that I'm jonesin' for an SG. HAHA


Go for the SG!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been feeling like crap for a few days--so I'll be checking things out tomorrow--I don't like shopping for most stuff online--so if I'm doing better tomorrow it's off to see what's left.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I just bought a Crowther Hot Cake from Tapestry Music at full pop.

I'm going to BROWSE Avenue tomorrow...wish me luck.



vadsy said:


> Go for the SG!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

TWRC said:


> I'm going to BROWSE Avenue tomorrow...wish me luck.


That's a cool store, but a little far for me to get to & back and still get other stuff done...
Maybe if I needed to be up there for some other reason.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

vadsy said:


> Avenue Guitars in Edmonton is having a 25% off new items sale until Dec 31st. I'm actually tempted to go and check it out.


dammit Vadim....why did I have to go and read that? looks like im making a trip to avenue this week to peruse the goods.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm hoping the crowds have thinned by now. I'll try and make a trip down today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been hearing mixed reviews of the new regime. I miss Brian and Tyler a little bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ah, when did Tyler leave? I know what you're saying about the long haired guy, it seems to be his nature to bitch when he's not overschmoozing. Product knowledge suspect as well.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The long haired dude should be reported. Sounds like a person who would keep me from going to that store.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not sure when Tyler left, I found out about it a few months ago, but I was told it was a decision made for him rather than one he made for himself. I have to say that hearing all this about Avenue today doesn't make me want to visit, especially since I'm not looking for anything specific and nothing on the site jumps out.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

unfortunate to hear all this bad publicity for Avenue. its a super cool shop with a lot of potential.

was Tyler the slightly thicker character with dark short hair and glasses?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That is a fairly accurate description I would say. He basically ran the place for Brian in the last years.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

too bad. I've always had decent transactions with him the year before Brian passed. (I never met Brian) I think I bought 3 guitars from him if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Avenue continually lets me down from a customer service standpoint. Some of their employees are really nice, but as far as I can tell, none of them know what they're talking about when it comes to guitars.

In other news, I made an order to Tapestry a few days ago for my Hot Cake and got an email today with a coupon code in it. D'oh!

Also, I bought a Limited Edition (only 65 made) Gibson Custom Shop J-45RW today along with a couple of ribbon mics. The wife knows about the guitar...but doesn't know about the mics.  My wallet really hurts right now, looks like I won't be buying anything for a long while.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sad to hear that--it's been over a year since I've been up that way and dropped in there.
I never had any issues with the staff, some good conversations and very helpful.
(And the first time I was just browsing-& bought a wide variety of picks, the last time I hadn't bought my fretless bass yet--so I was checking out what they had--but it was all out of my price range.)


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

TWRC said:


> Avenue continually lets me down from a customer service standpoint. Some of their employees are really nice, but as far as I can tell, none of them know what they're talking about when it comes to guitars.
> 
> In other news, I made an order to Tapestry a few days ago for my Hot Cake and got an email today with a coupon code in it. D'oh!
> 
> Also, I bought a Limited Edition (only 65 made) Gibson Custom Shop J-45RW today along with a couple of ribbon mics. The wife knows about the guitar...but doesn't know about the mics.  My wallet really hurts right now, looks like I won't be buying anything for a long while.


you've been picking up some killer gear lately. total gear envy over here. 

I guess one upside about not being in a band any more is I am less tempted to buy new stuff these days


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

It's been the best year for me in terms of gear. Lot's of things came and went, but I feel like my collection is finally where I want it to be and the J-45 was the cherry on top.

I have a feeling 2015 will be very light in the guitar department, but heavy in the studio department.

I really should catch up on my NAD and NGD posts!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TWRC said:


> I really should catch up on my NAD and NGD posts!


You should, I'd love to see the new stuff.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

TWRC said:


> It's been the best year for me in terms of gear. Lot's of things came and went, but I feel like my collection is finally where I want it to be and the J-45 was the cherry on top.
> 
> I have a feeling 2015 will be very light in the guitar department, but heavy in the studio department.
> 
> I really should catch up on my NAD and NGD posts!


I could see some amps making their way into my basement in 2015, but no guitars. I am kind of GAS'ing for a new acoustic though


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

vadsy said:


> You should, I'd love to see the new stuff.


Just posted it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

